# Biscuit recipe?



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone got a great biscuit recipe? made homemade buttermilk biscuits this morning with sausage, scrambled eggs with spinach and cheese, and mater gravy . everything was great except the biscuits sucked! i think i left out baking soda or something. they didnt rise and hard as a brick. and yes that's the bottom half of the biscuit in the pic. Sigh


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll check with the wife. Biscuits, breads and cakes are her area. She makes some killer drop biscuits.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jus' sayin'...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That's what we do too.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Easiest from scratch is to buy a bag of self rising flour. You don't have to get the correct leavening agents to make it rise. Shortening makes the biscuits fluffier. Just follow the recipe on the bag and try not to knead too much or you make them tough.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Step one, buy a BGE.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hard to beat Mary b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

bisquick is the easy way or drop by Hardies


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> bisquick is the easy way or drop by Hardies


I'm still pissed that Hardee's pork chop biscuit was seasonal and not full time menu! Hardee's = GOAT !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> I'm still pissed that Hardee's pork chop biscuit was seasonal and not full time menu! Hardee's = GOAT !


What pissed me off was ChicFilA getting rid of their Spicy Chicken biscuits... Make a fat man sad.

But yeah, Mary Bs FTW.

Halo, that plate looks Divinely inspired.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> What pissed me off was ChicFilA getting rid of their Spicy Chicken biscuits... Make a fat man sad.
> 
> But yeah, Mary Bs FTW.
> 
> Halo, that plate looks Divinely inspired.


When did they do that. I had one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Step one, buy a BGE.


Had an egg, best overall grill/smoker on the market, but was doing BBQ comps about 1 weekend a month with it, it was a matter of when will it crack transporting it made me sell it! And then I bought a Shirley fab reverse flow stick burner smoker! Best money I ever spent! Though it's not a grill and I may cough buy a min max egg here soon to grill cough Now them biscuits look divine! I wanna slap mater gravy all over them, they look like bear heads vs cat Heads! Well done! sigh what nobody has noticed was in my original pic at the bottom was half of a biscuit! Hahahah they sucked so bad! My wife said she scratched the plate trying to cut the biscuit!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Splittine said:


> When did they do that. I had one a couple weeks ago.


They got rid of their breakfast Spicy Chicken biscuit back in July. At least they did in the vast majority of their restaurants.

You may be one of the lucky few that kept it, as there are some 55 restaurants that still sell it.

You sir are a lucky bastard, none of the ones I am near for breakfast have it.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

this place was famous around Houston. closed down years ago, but they had great biscuits.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> this place was famous around Houston. closed down years ago, but they had great biscuits.


I'll be trying this recipe out. :thumbup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Jus' sayin'...


If my mam'aw is watching me type this from heaven, then I hope she forgives me if/when I join her. She'd make her biscuits by feel and instinct. She never measured anything. She sifted self-rising flour, pinch of backing soda, pinch of baking powder, then cut in Crisco until it had a "crumbly corn meal texture." Then added enough buttermilk to wet it, mixed it with a fork, kneaded it, but not too much, cut out, placed on a greased backing sheet, dabbed some melted butter on top, bake 15 minutes at 425.

My dad stalked her and finally got measurements for the ingredients. I never could replicate her biscuits (or fried chicken for that matter).

Then I discovered Mrs. B's. OMG! Threw that sifter in the garbage! Haven't attempted to make a scratch biscuit in over a decade. Sorry, mam'aw.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Jus' sayin'...


Mary B's -- do that.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

halo1 said:


> Anyone got a great biscuit recipe? made homemade buttermilk biscuits this morning with sausage, scrambled eggs with spinach and cheese, and mater gravy . everything was great except the biscuits sucked! i think i left out baking soda or something. they didnt rise and hard as a brick. and yes that's the bottom half of the biscuit in the pic. Sigh


can you post your cracker recipe?

ps -- killer looking tomato gravy!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Anyone got a great biscuit recipe? made homemade buttermilk biscuits this morning with sausage, scrambled eggs with spinach and cheese, and mater gravy . everything was great except the biscuits sucked! i think i left out baking soda or something. they didnt rise and hard as a brick. and yes that's the bottom half of the biscuit in the pic. Sigh


Nice presentation. You must watch _Chopped_. :thumbup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a beautiful picture.
I think I'll make it my screen saver!


----------

